

New here, just wanted to say 'hi' to everyone. - jamesknauer

Hey there everybody,
Just found out about this site (and Y Combinator) earlier today while looking at some startup stuff online. Looking forward to spending some more time here and talking to all of you!
Much love,
James
======
threepointone
Hi James, welcome to HN. Your first stop should probably be
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> and then perhaps
<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

Have fun, this is a fantastic community.

~~~
jamesknauer
Thanks! I stumbled across the guidelines yesterday but hadn't yet seen the
Startup Library. Super useful. Thanks again.

------
ra
Hey James. There's much to learn here. Enjoy.

~~~
jamesknauer
I'm looking forward to it, thank you :)

